# 189 Visa - De Facto Partner Documents



## iloveqvm (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi,

I'm in the process of uploading my partner's documents and I've noticed two uncanny things about the list of documents required

1) Evidence of member of family unit - There's another tab called 'Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of' which should already hold all the documents in this regard. What would this be then?

2) Proof of English / Education - I don't see a section to upload my partner's english test results or any sort of educational documents. 

Any feedback/response is much appreciated!


----------



## iloveqvm (Jul 16, 2018)

Bump


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

iloveqvm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the process of uploading my partner's documents and I've noticed two uncanny things about the list of documents required
> 
> ...


Mate care sharing what you uploaded as evidence of your relationship thus far?

As long as you have uploaded all the required evidence somewhere (e.g in my immiaccount it is under the "Other" section) - you should be good.


----------



## iloveqvm (Jul 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Mate care sharing what you uploaded as evidence of your relationship thus far?
> 
> As long as you have uploaded all the required evidence somewhere (e.g in my immiaccount it is under the "Other" section) - you should be good.


joint bank accounts, utilities, relationship statement, stat declaration - form 888, photos, joint tenancy agreements, travel tickets. 

I've uploaded everything under the 'defacto' section but there's this the 'evidence of member of family unit' section as well - which I'm not sure whether to just upload everything again under this to have duplicates. 

Why would they have double tabs for the same purposes, or did I make a wrong selection in the previous sections?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

iloveqvm said:


> joint bank accounts, utilities, relationship statement, stat declaration - form 888, photos, joint tenancy agreements, travel tickets.
> 
> I've uploaded everything under the 'defacto' section but there's this the 'evidence of member of family unit' section as well - which I'm not sure whether to just upload everything again under this to have duplicates.
> 
> Why would they have double tabs for the same purposes, or did I make a wrong selection in the previous sections?


Thanks for sharing - since you don't have a marriage certificate I'm assuming you are de facto, and been so for over 12 months?

I have just added my de facto to my pending 190 application so just comparing evidence. 

Is the Evidence of MoFU section a required section or just recommended?


----------



## iloveqvm (Jul 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for sharing - since you don't have a marriage certificate I'm assuming you are de facto, and been so for over 12 months?
> 
> I have just added my de facto to my pending 190 application so just comparing evidence.
> 
> Is the Evidence of MoFU section a required section or just recommended?


Yes, for about 6 years.

The Evidence of MoFU section is required along with the 'Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of', that's the puzzling part.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

iloveqvm said:


> Yes, for about 6 years.
> 
> The Evidence of MoFU section is required along with the 'Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of', that's the puzzling part.


Seems like a recent change as someone else mentioned it too in another thread. 

Perhaps a joint lease to showcase y'all living together? Or the strongest bit of relationship evidence you have. Could even combine the strongest ones and upload.

Is there a "?" sign that gives examples in immiaccount?


----------



## iloveqvm (Jul 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Seems like a recent change as someone else mentioned it too in another thread.
> 
> Perhaps a joint lease to showcase y'all living together? Or the strongest bit of relationship evidence you have. Could even combine the strongest ones and upload.
> 
> Is there a "?" sign that gives examples in immiaccount?


the "?" shows the similar information for both. I ended up just submitting with no documents under the MoFU one and gave a reason instead.

May I know what documents have you provided as defacto proof?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

iloveqvm said:


> the "?" shows the similar information for both. I ended up just submitting with no documents under the MoFU one and gave a reason instead.
> 
> May I know what documents have you provided as defacto proof?


That sounds good giving a reason - let's see what the CO says, if anything  

My proof - might be a little overkill but erring on the side of caution as we are a recent de facto couple less than 12 months:

Civil partnership registration & receipt
Joint bank account statements (regular savings, rent and utilities direct debited)
Joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, internet)
Joint lease agreement
Joint contents insurance
Joint vehicle ownerships
Excel sheet detailing joint household spending (groceries, furniture, white goods etc.) & personal bank statements & original receipts to corroborate 
Joint flybuys account (aka supermarket rewards account)
Each listed as emergency contact and spouse for respective employer
Each of ours itemised phone bills showing daily contact with each other
Each of ours WhatsApp message summary page showing overall message counter
Each listed as Superannuation beneficiary for the other (retirement fund beneficiary)
Photos with each of us with each others family, with friends, and as a couple
Joint movie bookings (separated these cause we have so many)
Joint travel (tickets, hotel bookings, dinner reservations)
Joint social activity tickets (shows, events etc.)
Individual driving license with same address listed
Statutory declaration from each of us describing how our relationship developed, the financial, social, household, and nature of our commitment. 
Statutory declarations from family and friends stating how they know each of us and why they believe we are in a genuine and continuing relationship (3 from my family, 2 from my partners family, 2 from mutual friends). 

Will be uploading evidence as we go too, e.g. joint bank account statements for each month that goes by, big purchases together, social activities etc.

Lots of the evidence is merged into single PDFs - altogether the evidence counter here stands at 40 at the moment.


----------



## iloveqvm (Jul 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That sounds good giving a reason - let's see what the CO says, if anything
> 
> My proof - might be a little overkill but erring on the side of caution as we are a recent de facto couple less than 12 months:
> 
> ...


I don't think it's an overkill - I'm actually impressed by the amount of evidences you could provide given it's only less than 12 months. Is it significantly less or just by a touch?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm in a similar situation as PrettyIsotonic, I just got the invitation but I didn't list my de-facto partner initially, I do want to now, it should be ok to add her before I ledge the application right? (I mean just changing the settings on the system)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

iloveqvm said:


> I don't think it's an overkill - I'm actually impressed by the amount of evidences you could provide given it's only less than 12 months. Is it significantly less or just by a touch?


Significantly less, we consider ourselves de facto from early October

Edit:
We have been dating since January though, and opened a joint bank account in July where we have regularly deposited savings.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

LimpBizkit said:


> I'm in a similar situation as PrettyIsotonic, I just got the invitation but I didn't list my de-facto partner initially, I do want to now, it should be ok to add her before I ledge the application right? (I mean just changing the settings on the system)


Yes you can mate - just note your de facto has to be at least 12 months long before applying unless exceptions can apply (in my case as I registered our relationship as a civil partnership in the ACT) 

I notified change of circumstances via Immiaccount, then prepaid for an additional applicant via My Payments in Immiaccount, then my MARA agent emailed the payment receipt, and emailed the signed Form 1436 (and emailed the signed Form 956 as I was just appointing them for this additional applicant bit) - in two days my partner was added to my Immiaccount.

Edit:
I forgot to say my partners passport was also attached, and my visa application acknowledgement pdf, and my passport (with my TRN in the email subject). If you PM me I can share the email address and how I paid if that is of interest. 

HAP IDs haven't been generated yet though, I think you can request for these too via email, but we are not in a rush for our PR at the moment, so are going to wait for a CO contact. 

This whole process is much cheaper, and faster than a partner visa. Of course you need the same quality of evidence.


----------



## starlla (Jan 29, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That sounds good giving a reason - let's see what the CO says, if anything
> 
> My proof - might be a little overkill but erring on the side of caution as we are a recent de facto couple less than 12 months:
> 
> ...


Hi. I'm applying for visa 189 and include my partner as well. Regarding evidence, we want to purchase a car but we live in NSW and it only allows one person to register for the car. I think you live in ACT so it maybe different. Any suggest we can provide joint ownership evidence for vehicle? Thanks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

starlla said:


> Hi. I'm applying for visa 189 and include my partner as well. Regarding evidence, we want to purchase a car but we live in NSW and it only allows one person to register for the car. I think you live in ACT so it maybe different. Any suggest we can provide joint ownership evidence for vehicle? Thanks.


Heya, yeah some states are quirky. 

You could purchase the car jointly (eg get a receipt with both your names), or have evidence of one party contributing to the purchase of the car to the other (eg bank transfer for 50% labelled "New car purchase"), and/or list both names on the car insurance. 

You could also mention in each your relationship statements that although NSW doesn't allow more than one operator to be registered, that for all intents and purposes the car belongs to both of you and here is XYZ evidence to corroborate that.


----------

